# Looking for Sub work in Southern Maine - Windham?



## murphy7185 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey just seeing if anyone from Maine uses the forum and if they have any sub work to give our, I have a 01 Chevy HD with a 8ft fisher. I live in Windham/Gorham line and am looking for sub work in southern maine. Windham, gray, gorham, westbrook, portland, some where around those area's if anyone has any feel free to give a call 207-233-5005. Or reply to post, or my email, [email protected]. Phone would probably be the best way to get ahold of me tho


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

There are a few on here. One question they will have you may as well answer now - are you carrying liability insurance and in what amount?


----------



## murphy7185 (Nov 7, 2006)

I do carry a General Liablilty insurance, which covers me for up to 1 mil. My insurance company will fax over a copy of it to anyone that needs it.


----------

